
One Major Reason Cryptocurrencies Haven’t Gained That Global Adoption Just Yet - theweb1
https://zycrypto.com/one-major-reason-cryptocurrencies-havent-gained-that-global-adoption-just-yet/
======
uberman
How about that they solve no real G12 (major global economy) problem other
than potentially allowing pseudo-anonymous transactions. A benefit that comes
with as much baggage as boon.

